# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  ¿Cómo afecta la transformación de secano a regadío al funcionamiento de los suelos agrícolas?

## Jonasino

> La transformación de tierras de secano a regadío supone un auténtico cambio climático en las zonas donde se desarrolla. El cambio de condiciones de humedad en los suelos agrícolas puede tener consecuencias en su funcionamiento, especialmente, en relación a los ciclos del carbono y los nutrientes. Este cambio ha supuesto en Navarra, de manera general, un incremento del contenido de carbono orgánico en el suelo, un elemento químico cuyos efectos más directos son la captura del CO2 atmosférico, lo que contribuye a luchar contra el efecto invernadero, y un incremento de la materia orgánica, que redunda en una mejora de la calidad del suelo. Sin embargo, este efecto viene acompañado de una aceleración de la dinámica de descomposición de la materia orgánica, de manera que el incremento en rendimientos no se traduce automáticamente en un aumento del secuestro de carbono.
> 
> Esta es una de las conclusiones de la tesis doctoral defendida en la Universidad Pública de Navarra (UPNA) por el ingeniero agrónomo Marcos Apesteguia Barberena (Pamplona, 1982), que le ha supuesto la máxima calificación de sobresaliente cum laude.
> 
>     La transformación de tierras de secano a regadío supone un auténtico cambio climático en las zonas donde se desarrolla
> 
> Apesteguia se propuso en su tesis estudiar la dinámica de la estabilización de la materia orgánica en los suelos más característicos de las tierras de cultivo de Navarra y el Valle del Ebro, ya que desempeña un papel fundamental en la calidad del suelo y en el ciclo global del carbono. La materia orgánica, que es el producto de la descomposición química de residuos de plantas y de las excreciones de animales y microorganismos, juega un importante papel en las propiedades de los suelos. Además, cumple tres funciones: biológicas, como proporcionar energía y nutrientes para los procesos biológicos de las plantas; físicas, ya que influye en la retención de agua o en las propiedades térmicas; y químicas, al contribuir al reciclado de nutrientes y participar en el ciclo terrestre del carbono.
> 
> Para ello, el autor de la tesis, que sido dirigida por Iñigo Virto Quecedo (profesor contratado doctor en el Departamento de Ciencias del Medio Natural de la UPNA) y Luis Orcaray Echeverría (doctor en Ingenería Agronómica por la UPNA y técnico en el Instituto Navarro de Tecnologías e Infraestructuras Agroalimentarias-INTIA), ha analizado tanto la transformación a regadío de tierras de secano como los mecanismos y los procesos que regulan el funcionamiento y la dinámica de la materia orgánica en los suelos carbonatados de zonas semiáridas mediterráneas. Ambos aspectos son de relevancia por sus efectos sobre la calidad del suelo y han sido objeto de pocos estudios científicos.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...ano-regadio-al

----------

